# Sticky  A bit of a tip.



## Cichlid Man

If you're hesitant in making any changes to your aquarium and not entirely sure what effects it may have on your ecosystem, then don't do it, it's the key to success in maintaing a balanced fish tank. Many people start adding rocks with varnish and goodness knows what into their aquarium and wonder why thier fish are gasping at the water surface. Those people then come here and ask the question:"My fish are gasping at the top of the tank, why?" The immediate response is 9 times out of ten that there is an oxygen debt in the tank, or nitrite poisening or something. The poster then thinks the problem is solved and then comes back telling everyone that their fish has died, and I'm the one who feels guilty and wishes that I saw the thread sooner, but life dosn't work like that, that's why I'm leaving this topic for all you'll biggeners to see to try and prevent what lots of fishkeepers (or havers) out there go through in a continuos process every day. And I'll leave you with my old saying: SAVE THE FISH not the eletricity bills! Actually I just made it up now, but no-one knows that...........oops! did I just say that out loud?


----------



## Lydia

makes sense to me


----------



## icefisherman

Good point CM.....oxygen and regular water changes are key


----------



## Cichlid Man

Thanks Iceman. Lydia, what are you talking about?


----------



## Lydia

trying to make you think im crazy jk

i posted something that didnt make much sense once i read it again (i was really tired) and i couldnt delete the post so i erased it.....i should have just put something like whats there now but like i said i was tired lol


----------



## Lydia

lol baby_baby


----------



## Fraser

your not the only crazy one here *wink wink*


----------



## darkfalz

I removed the small stones I had in my aquarium, I am pretty sure they were polished (by that I mean, with a sander or something) but on the off chance they were varnished instead. I did soak them all in boiling water over night before using them, and the water didn't smell of anything, but I think it's better to be safe. They don't really add that much to the look anyway, just something interesting to break up the gravel.


----------



## Cichlid Man

darkfalz said:


> I removed the small stones I had in my aquarium, I am pretty sure they were polished (by that I mean, with a sander or something) but on the off chance they were varnished instead. I did soak them all in boiling water over night before using them, and the water didn't smell of anything, but I think it's better to be safe. They don't really add that much to the look anyway, just something interesting to break up the gravel.


Nice move,  It's best to be safe than sorry.


----------



## darkfalz

I paid $2 for them, when at the pet store a bag which looks exactly the same goes for about $10. Damn pet stores!

Is there any way I could tell?


----------



## MikePrice

Anyway, thanks for the tips.


----------



## 2 many tanks

Does anyone have any tips for cost saving on water changes ? ie using something other than pet store products to remove chlorine and chloramine ? and also I have heard that cycle only needs to be added in new tanks and when new fish are added is this true ?

Thanks allot =]


----------



## lohachata

i sell Chlor-Gone dechlorinating agent...8 ounces for $7.00..8 ounces will dechlorinate 3840 gallons of tap water..that is pretty cheap.i don't know what dechlorinating products sell for in new zealand ; but they shouldn't be too bad...
products for tank cycling will vary ; but not a lot.usually ony used 1 or 2 times with a new tank with fish in it.once the tank has cycled ; there is no more need for it.


----------



## adrianng1996

lol...nice speech


----------



## TheOldSalt

Alright, that's it. I warned you about the spamming. Take three days to let your keyboard cool off a bit.


----------



## emc7

Take a calculator and calculate price per gallon treated. As doses vary quite a bit, the cheapest conditioner per ounce isn't always the cheapest. Also try to find out exactly what is added to your water by the system. A chlorine remover is cheaper than a chloramine remover (some people just wait chlorine out) but use the wrong one and fish die. I usually recommend a chlorine/ammonia product to be safe, but if you actually know that chloramine is never used, you can save money.


----------



## some1else

TheOldSalt said:


> Alright, that's it. I warned you about the spamming. Take three days to let your keyboard cool off a bit.


Sorry but what just happened?


----------



## TheOldSalt

You're fine. I was talking to adrianng.


----------



## 2 many tanks

emc7 said:


> Take a calculator and calculate price per gallon treated. As doses vary quite a bit, the cheapest conditioner per ounce isn't always the cheapest. Also try to find out exactly what is added to your water by the system. A chlorine remover is cheaper than a chloramine remover (some people just wait chlorine out) but use the wrong one and fish die. I usually recommend a chlorine/ammonia product to be safe, but if you actually know that chloramine is never used, you can save money.


In New Zealand there are two main types of water conditioner "aqua plus" and "stress coat" there are other cheaper brands out to though but i have not yet had anything to do with them. also in the area i live in there is never straight chlorine added only ever cloramine. see NZ has issues because they like to think the water quality is so great that they dont need to add chlorine so they add chloramine instead. I tried to contact the city councel to ask of any ways id be able to moniter when they add cloramine etc but they didnt listen or bother with me but i will keep on their case  thanks for your help =]


----------



## 2 many tanks

lohachata said:


> i sell Chlor-Gone dechlorinating agent...8 ounces for $7.00..8 ounces will dechlorinate 3840 gallons of tap water..that is pretty cheap.i don't know what dechlorinating products sell for in new zealand ; but they shouldn't be too bad...
> products for tank cycling will vary ; but not a lot.usually ony used 1 or 2 times with a new tank with fish in it.once the tank has cycled ; there is no more need for it.


Thanks =]

you say you sell it for $7 is that US currency ??
also approx how much for postage to new zealand ?? and will it take care of chloramine aswell ??

thanks for your help also =]

Regards :fish:


----------



## Lissa_678

Are marbles okay? I have a couple in my tank that I saved from elementary school that I thought might look neat my community tank...


----------



## hXcChic22

Lissa_678 said:


> Are marbles okay? I have a couple in my tank that I saved from elementary school that I thought might look neat my community tank...


Yes, marbles are fine to use in tanks. They're not much different from the glass beads you sometimes see in pet store tanks


----------



## Keaters

I have a few questions. One is, have any of you guys ever heard of water beads? I will post a link to their website if you haven't. And two do any of you know if they are safe to put in a tank with fish? They are advertised as non toxic. But I don't know if that means anything when it comes to fish tanks. From what I have heard about them, they are made from the same material as the absorbent material in diapers. All they do is swell up in water. I have seen Beta fish in a bowl with them. But then again, I see beta fish without an oxygen source or light source so I understand that maybe they can survive in a different kind of world, for lack of better word. Im just wondering. If we can't use them its no big deal. But they are pretty cool. And here is the link

http://thewaterbeads.com/


----------

